# please dont shoot me!!! ...lol...advice on vits.. AGAIN!!



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey girls,

sorry for asking this as i know its been covered so many many times before, plus i have looked through most of the boards and cant quite get info... but can someone please let me no which vitamins is recommened again for my dh and myself as starting tx very soon and totally forget whats useful etc...

many thanks

shaz xxx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Shaz,  myself and DH are using Well Woman and Well Man.  They are quite affordable and boots often do 3 for 2 on their vitamins so you might also get a bargain


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shaz, i googled for my dh all seems to come up with vits c, e b12 also worth a look at is selenium,zinc and carnintine. I have read on threads before that well man is used alot.  We'll be going with the vits too anything worth a go to help heh!! 
lmkxx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Shaz,
I used the pregnacare conception plus I took a selenium and coenzyme q10 for lining. Hope this helps.

Lesley xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Shaz I was using pregnacare for him and her you can buy them in a pack together having said that, at my last "review" appointment with Origin Dr Farrag told me next time round not to be taking anything other than folic acid!


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

ladies thank use all for answering,

at moment i have just been taking pregnacare and dh has been taking zinc and vitamin c, gonna start that selenium and coenzymne q10 i think just to give us a bit more of a helping hand....xxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Shaz, 

We used the Marilyn Glenville supplements, 1gram of Vit C, DH took CoQ10, zinc and selenium and pycnogenol (for his dodgy swimmers!). 

HTH, 

xxxx


----------

